# Solar Powered Equipment - SPE



## Rossco (May 17, 2015)

I was wondering about any good Solar powered Equipment ie "small power supplies , flashlights , purifiers" or anything that would require electricity to operate , as I want too try and stay away from being dependent on electricity , because if something were to go down you would be in a bad situation that's not needed . Any suggestions and thoughts ?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

For the most part, I would recommend staying away from things that are exclusively "solar powered" as it is often overpriced and less adaptable. Instead look to standardized charging/storage systems. These can be as simple as rechargeable AA batteries which can be used with a solar charger, usb charger, 12V vehicle charger, household ac charger, etc. plus they can be swapped for non-rechargeables should the need arise. Basically, having a "solar" flashlight is ok, but a AA version offers more options. Exceptions would be "solar" items that use standardized batteries anyways, like solar yard lights (AA or AAA).

Otherwise, items that charge via USB or 12V offer a ton of versatility.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the solar powered flashlights. I've owned several versions and all seemed to work well enough.

Cowboy Hermit is spot on regarding the USB and 12 volt system. We charge laptops computers, phones, cameras, and tablets using a RAV 15 watt portable charger.

I like the versatility of solar charging rechargeable batteries but most solar chargers for batteries are very, very slow and the batteries leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I like the solar powered flashlights. I've owned several versions and all seemed to work well enough.
> 
> Cowboy Hermit is spot on regarding the USB and 12 volt system. We charge laptops computers, phones, cameras, and tablets using a RAV 15 watt portable charger.
> 
> I like the versatility of solar charging rechargeable batteries but most solar chargers for batteries are very, very slow and the batteries leave a lot to be desired.


NIMH (AA or AAA) do take a few hours to charge with a USB charger, more than a good lith-ion for sure (given adequate input power). Both have their advantages and disadvantages though. Now that USB chargers are so lightweight and compact, NIMH are cheap, their capacities are high, and especially with the low self discharge tech., they are a real viable route. When you factor in the scalability, universality, and ability to use non-rechargables (lithium, alkaline, etc) plus the arrival of cheap all in one charger-power banks that let you charge batteries OR charge something from your batteries  Good tech/appropriate tech imo.

Lith-ion are great though, and with USB it is coming into the ballpark of the versatility AAs have.

Ps; Off-topic but I HATE AAAs, it drives me crazy that they are becoming so popular in consumer stuff :gaah: their price/capacity is terrible and most of the time they are put in stuff where size wasn't actually an issue anyways.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Dynamo powered (hand crank) items are good to have. Radios and flashlights can easily be found within a reasonable price range that would allow you to power it up by cranking even if the sky is overcast and you have less sunlight or it is in the middle of the night and the batteries run out. Also, some of these have a jack on the side where you can plug things like cell phones, ipods, etc., and charge them. Some of the radios also are equipped with a solar panel so that you have multiple options for power sources.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> Dynamo powered (hand crank) items are good to have. Radios and flashlights can easily be found within a reasonable price range that would allow you to power it up by cranking even if the sky is overcast and you have less sunlight or it is in the middle of the night and the batteries run out. Also, some of these have a jack on the side where you can plug things like cell phones, ipods, etc., and charge them. Some of the radios also are equipped with a solar panel so that you have multiple options for power sources.


Many of the hand crank/solar radio/flashlights also have usb input so that they can charge from any usb source, which makes them even more versatile. Some also can be run of AA's as well as solar, hand crank, and usb.

The best imo, are the ones that can do all of that and  output USB to charge a phone or any other USB device, really an amazingly versatile piece of tech.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Many of the hand crank/solar radio/flashlights also have usb input so that they can charge from any usb source, which makes them even more versatile. Some also can be run of AA's as well as solar, hand crank, and usb.
> 
> The best imo, are the ones that can do all of that and  output USB to charge a phone or any other USB device, really an amazingly versatile piece of tech.


Next month I'm hoping to get the pedal charger by KTor and afterwards get inverters so that I can charge a 12 volt battery and then hook it up to another inverter with an outlet that I can use it for small to medium powered devices. It's not that I'm completely against solar, but it does have its drawbacks. It's still a good idea to have a variety of power sources in case one fails or is momentarily unusable.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Elinor0987 said:


> Next month I'm hoping to get the pedal charger by KTor and afterwards get inverters so that I can charge a 12 volt battery and then hook it up to another inverter with an outlet that I can use it for small to medium powered devices. It's not that I'm completely against solar, but it does have its drawbacks. It's still a good idea to have a variety of power sources in case one fails or is momentarily unusable.


 I took a look at their website, It looks like a great emergency tool to have. I think it's reasonably priced, thanks....


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

helicopter5472 said:


> I took a look at their website, It looks like a great emergency tool to have. I think it's reasonably priced, thanks....


No problem! Before I found the K-Tor generator I was actually looking for a bicycle generator because someone on this forum made a post about it and up until then I didn't know they existed. Most brands probably generate more power but I haven't found one for less than $300 and the K-Tor folds up to the size of a shoebox so it makes it very portable.

I just wanted to add that I do have solar battery chargers, a dynamo radio with a solar strip on the back to charge the batteries and recently bought a set of solar lawn lights (low powered but good for night lights). Solar powered sources of energy do have their place in a survival situation, but for the reasons mentioned earlier plus my doubts about how well they would work in the middle of the winter and it's -20 degrees outside reinforces the need to diversify your power sources.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Elinor0987 said:


> Most brands probably generate more power....


NEVER buy one that claims to make more power than the human body can produce, which is only around 140 watts.... unless you have a "tandem" bike!

Also, the highest rating they give is if _Lance Armstrong_ is pedaling. Since you aren't Lance Armstrong, your output will be less.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Free Plans!!

http://pedalpowergenerator.com/diy-byo/

http://www.popularmechanics.com/tec...d-a-bike-generator-16627209/?click=welcome-ad

This is easy to make by just looking at it:
http://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Generator-Watts-Power-Dynamo/dp/B003GJL6GO


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

LincTex said:


> NEVER buy one that claims to make more power than the human body can produce, which is only around 140 watts.... unless you have a "tandem" bike!
> 
> Also, the highest rating they give is if _Lance Armstrong_ is pedaling. Since you aren't Lance Armstrong, your output will be less.


I'm well aware of that. What I was referring to is that most of the bicycle generators probably produce more power than the K-Tor pedal generator due to their sizes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Multiple sources a power be yer best bet. Solar is part a that but round here in the winter we go days at a time with little sun, solar still works, just not as well. Hand crank stuff is good, but sooner er later them batteries will go bad to. Besure ya can replace em. We have solar, generator an eventually will be puttin tagether sumtin man powered.

Also remember each time ya convert enerty ya loose some efficiency try to keep that ta a minimum. 

As fer portable chargin, I've got solar battery packs that I use fer CERT. Slips in my pocket an whenever I got a chance I put it in the sun. Will charge my cell phone twice off the internal battery. There are some foldin solar panels I've seen that would be mighty portable, but they ain't cheap. 

The Midland Base Camp radio I just bought will run bout 9 hours on am/fm on one charge. I haven't tested how long it'll run using the frs radio yet. I has a light an hand crank charges as well. I have several a the squeeze charge flashlights and they were cheap an danged ifin they don't work perty well. I thin I got them fer 2 bucks each.

Lots a options out there, shop round an see what ya can come up with.


----------



## StormyNight (Jul 14, 2014)

We have Goal Zero products. We have the medium sized portable solar panels that we purchased at their outlet (refurbished) and spent about $40 on each of them which includes the battery pack. On a recent trip to Vegas we put one on the dashboard and one in the back window of the car and they charged our phones to 100% before we reached our destination (6 hours). We also have the Goal Zero flashlights that I bought new at Amazon for $14 each, we keep these in the kitchen window.

However! Even though we are in Utah and get tons of lights - most days, last winter was decidedly gloomy and they did not work well and I could not count on them in an emergency situation. Just this week I purchased the Eton 2000 cell phone charger that stores power in the unit and can be used with the hand crank. I'm a small woman, and after about 5 minutes of charging (I had to do it off/on, so in reality it was probably more like 4 minutes of charging) I was able to charge it enough to power my phone 1%. Now I was a bit disappointed, I was hoping for at least 2-3%, but I'm still going to keep my unit, it was $14.99 on Amazon, and 1% is enough to get out an emergency phone call or a critical text or two, which is what I bought it for. I never expected it to ever replace any other kind of power except for that emergency call I'll hopefully never have to make.

I'm hoping between electricity, three battery packs (1 solar, two charged at the base), the solar panels and the crank if I'm in dire need of help this will get me through. Fortunately it's not too much to lug all at once, even though it sounds like it is!


----------

